# Dentist within Daman Network



## hisham29784 (Oct 22, 2012)

Dear All, 

I have a tooth pain and those are the clinics within my medical insurance network, 

do you have any personal experience with any of them ?? 

1-Emirates Medical Centre FZ - LLC (E173
2-Dr.Khalid Al-Najar Clinic
3-Dr. Helmis Specialized Implantology & Dental Center
4-Dr. Ravaris Dental Clinic
5-Dr. Aburas Dental Center L.L.C (Branch)
6-
Bin Arab Dental Center- Jumeirah
7-Dr. Hebah Shata Specialized Dental Clinic
8-
French Dental Clinic - FZ-LLC
9-Doctor Mohannad Dental Clinic
10-Arwa Dental Clinic

11-Shaikh Maktoum Bin Hamdan Dental Center



Your feedback is highly appreciated.

Regards,
Hisham


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

Sorry for late reply, I haven't been online for a while. My friend has daman ins. And he went to acacia medical center. They accepted his insurance and were in network. He was very pleased.


----------

